# Ferrous magnetic locator



## The bear (Sep 27, 2012)

Has anyone used a ferrous magnetic locator to locate cast iron sewer lines stubbing out from under slab. What is the maximum depth of this type of locator. I know I can drop a sonde in the vent stack to find sewer but I recently had a blockage where every vent stack we tried cable wanted to come up under the toilets. Bathrooms must have been piped with double combinations. Even tried the k/s stack which was 40 feet from bathrooms and cable came up under the master bath toilet.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

I like Vivax/Metrotech equipment. Check this out, I think you will be surprised after downloading the spec sheet. http://www.tracerelectronicsllc.com/tracer/tracer/page11/VM880.html


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

we use them, the go at least 4' that I'm sure of. Damn handy for finding paved over manholes and snow and leave covered meter lids.


----------

